# Introducing a newborn into the herd?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I have a question... 
Sweetheart kidded on Saturday, and in the heat of the afternoon we turn her and her little buckling out in the pen in the shaded area. She keeps him over there, and they do real good - the others don't bother them.
When he sleeps, she goes off to browse, I figure this is normal, she does usually call out to him, and a couple of times she's gotten nervous when he doesn't reply <because he is snoozing>, and she acts like she can't find him - but he naps in the same place every time - in a cubby spot between a tree and the fence.

Yesterday and today I let them out of the stall by the barn first, and the others have come around to inspect since that's where the hay is at and where they gather.
Our youngest doe and Sweetheart don't get along, and Sweetheart runs away from her - and will leave him behind. he hasn't learned to chase after her yet...
Yesterday the doe didn't try to hurt him at all, just didn't know how to react to him? She bounced up and down a couple of times, but because he was trying to bounce around LOL
Today I let them out, and she came over and sniffed him, didn't act like she would hurt him - so I am not 'overly' worried but I'll keep my eyes on her. She's just a baby herself really, or at least I think so <A year old in Oct>.

But...I am more worried about our herd queen, who is also Sweethearts buddy.
She came over to check him out, and put her face on him like she does when she warns the others to back off - he nearly lost his balance. She did walk away <we were standing right there just in case>.

Any ideas what I should do? If I am not watching them, then my husband and kids are. And for at least another week we'll only let them out for part of the day.

Snow White is due to kid any time <ligs are finally getting softer>, could she calm down a little after kidding? She's never been around other does w/kids, but she makes it clear to everyone what she says..goes... And she doesn't think twice about pushing our youngest doe around.

Sorry this post is so long, but I just wanted to give as much info as I could, and see what you all think? Sweetheart isn't very protective when it comes to the other goats, and that concerns me. She's a good mama, she acts very concerned for him, but I just figured she'd be standing up for him with the other goats around?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is hard to watch some of the reactions of the does ..when introducing new kids...some may be kind and gentle...while others can be very mean.... a great example is when... the kid doesn't know any better and tries to suckle from the wrong momma.....some will slam or even fling them in the air... as others... tell the kids with a simple nudge....to tell them no....
If a doe has not kidded yet ...she doesn't understand and you won't know... how she will react with others kids...until that time comes.... some get even meaner while again... some will be very gentle.....so it is hard to really say.....as one day things will be OK.....then the next... something happens....that is bad... if a kid is in the wrong place... at the wrong time......I know...we cannot be out there 24/7... so we have to just ride it out .... babies need to socialize with other kids and goats.... so we have to take our chances or separate them from the real mean does...until they get bigger....so they can move away faster.... hope that makes sense... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

He'll be much faster by the time he's two weeks old! I was worried about our new doeling, too, but her mother is the only mean one out there. The problem we face is with the other does trying to "kidnap" her. The mom seems to enjoy the break now. I was a worry wart, too, but turned baby out with the herd at about 3 days old. The next day two does were limping. That's not a big mystery. It sounds like everybody is doing good with your little guy, but I know how you feel. We worry about them being born, and then a whole new set of worries begin!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine that were born on Saturday also are already out with the herd fulltime. I usually leave momma and babies in their stall for the first 48 hours or so and as long as they are bonded well and nursing - and can "hop" around - out they go to play and frolic!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I think I'll keep them on this schedule for now. They go out late morning, and come in for the night around 7=8pm when I do the evening feed. So far the only one I am not concerned about is our buckling. He checks him out several times, and just walks away. 
Snow White isn't so fond of him  And I worry about Trouble. I think I am going to have my husband sand the tips off of Snow White and Trouble's horns, just so they aren't too sharp.

Once Snow White kids I'll get them on the same schedule. I don't have a LGD, so moms w/kids stay in at night. Eventually they'll be able to go in and out as they please. I just sleep better knowing they are as safe as I can make them 

Now, I am hoping for better reaction from the others tomorrow. I am not sure how our oldest doe will react. When Sweetheart was calling after him <he was off playing by himself>, the other doe came out looking around frantically as if it was her baby that was lost! But she's not really taken a good look at him yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately agree with Pam. At first a lot of does with butt, bite, or push them around. The kids will grow stronger and will figure out herd dynamics. It's hard to watch sometimes, but the kids will soon figure it out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Definately agree with Pam. At first a lot of does with butt, bite, or push them around. The kids will grow stronger and will figure out herd dynamics. It's hard to watch sometimes, but the kids will soon figure it out.


Thanks Kylee....... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again  Today was a better day with the younger doe, she acted like she was going to butt him with her horns, and then just nudged him, and just looks at him with total curiosity - cute. I turned them out after running an errand this morning, and have left the stall door open so they can come and go. I have a fan inside mounted in the ceiling, so it's giving air to their stall and our herd queen's stall - she lost her ligs last night and has a full udder, it's miserably hot so I am trying to keep them cool.

Our other doe has been in her favorite hiding spot - because it stays cool, so I have no idea yet how she's going to act around him. I know every time Sweetheart loses him and hollers for him anxiously, the other doe comes out and starts looking around as if she is helping to look for him. And of course he's just off doing his own thing....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your herd queen sounds.. close..............with the heat...it has to be very miserable for her..... glad you have a fan going for them.... that is very thoughtful... :hug: 

Hope it continues to go well ...with the new kid.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam. The queen kidded about 4pm today, so glad I set her up in the stall - no mucus discharge, she just laid down and pushed. I was with them all morning and early afternoon, nothing....came in for a nap for 1 hour, went back out and she was pushing.

Trouble butted the little guy this evening, and scared him and I am sure it hurt too  Her horns are a bit sharp, so my husband needs to tip them tomorrow so they aren't as sharp. 
He's starting to understand their body language which is good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....glad everything went well during kidding.... :thumb: 

Poor little guy getting butted.... that was mean of her....it don't take them long to learn the language....they are very smart.... :greengrin: glad the horns will be tipped on Meany....... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, should have named her meanie, but I guess Trouble has to do LOL She's just a kid herself really, she'll be a year old in Oct. Eventually when she has her own kids, we hope that will calm her down. It bothers me that Sweetheart won't come to his rescue, but instead she runs away from Trouble. 
However, they are communicating better now. I turned them out this morning, and every time he went near Trouble, she'd call to him, and he'd run away. He's becoming quite fast on his feet now, and learning that Trouble is....trouble. 
I'm pleased with our buck, Boe, he's doing great around the little boy - but then he's still a youngster too...

I don't think I'll worry as much with Snow White, or at least I hope not, she'll stand up to everyone as she is herd queen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.... Trouble suits her .... she is very dominant for her young age isn't she.... :wink: 

Good ....glad he is fast..... and is learning trouble means trouble...HeHE :laugh: 

Herd queens are always pushy....that never changes...unless... another doe takes over the thrown.... :thumb:


----------

